# Meet Tango and Cash........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We picked these 2 year old brothers up yesterday....They are some handsome boys...and love to play......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohh , what cuties!!! What's their story?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Owner turn in... and love to climb 6 ft fences..... Very sweet and full of energy.....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

they are really cute Mary.. are you fostering??


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for picking them,up,they are gorgeous!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> they are really cute Mary.. are you fostering??


No....They dont like to be contained by fences.....Besides I could see failed foster ......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhh....did they keep getting out and the owner just turned them in? I would've just put up a bigger fence or an invisible fence.

Maybe the owner didn't play with them enough so they looked for playtime else where. 

Thanks for taking them in, they look like sweeties.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ohhh....did they keep getting out and the owner just turned them in? I would've just put up a bigger fence or an invisible fence.
> 
> Maybe the owner didn't play with them enough so they looked for playtime else where.
> 
> Thanks for taking them in, they look like sweeties.


6ft fence wouldnt keep them in ,so they turned them in... they will have to go to a home with an electric fence


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

well then they'd be perfect for my fencless situation


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

foster failure huh...lol.. i kinda know about that one...lol..they really are cute. are they going to adopt togther or dont know yet?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> foster failure huh...lol.. i kinda know about that one...lol..they really are cute. are they going to adopt togther or dont know yet?


We dont know yet if we will keep them together..... they do ok apart, so it just depends.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful! I'm so glad my two stay in the yard!!!


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

aaaaww they are too cute...


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting and sharing the photos of Tango & Cash!

Teddy & Kevin


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They are two sweet looking doggies. I bet all they need is some work with a clicker!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> They are two sweet looking doggies. I bet all they need is some work with a clicker!


I bet that would keep them off the fence.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just don't get it. How can someone just turn in these two beautiful animals? I'm sure they have been ignored. That is why they went over the fence. A little training is all it takes.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I just don't get it. How can someone just turn in these two beautiful animals? I'm sure they have been ignored. That is why they went over the fence. A little training is all it takes.


Oh they come back and climb right back over to get back in the yard.....:uhoh: Our trainer is going to start working them.... They need some leash manners , but they are sooooooooooooo sweet.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> No....They dont like to be contained by fences.....Besides I could see failed foster ......


Nah....not you....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Vern, though. They are really nice looking dogs...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was told GB does the same thing. He gets out, goes and plays in the Marsh, and then comes back.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I was told GB does the same thing. He gets out, goes and plays in the Marsh, and then comes back.


I remember you telling me that......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Who is GB?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Who is GB?


Gb is a lab/golden mix Kim had pulled and saved his life and he went to a rescue to find a new forever home


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool, another good story I did not know about LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil just updated me on him. I'm hoping he gets his forever home soon. It's amazing, he always comes back. I'm glad these two do, too!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Mary, I can see why they would definitely be a failed foster. How sweet looking are they. What is wrong with people? They didnt want to take the time to train these gorgeous boys. Honestly!!! Its nuts. I hope they get great homes and do well. I love their coats. Just gorgeous. Sweet sweet photos. Thanks for sharing Mary.


----------

